# Modified or Unmodified over RedGuard



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

cheeks said:


> You got me.
> 
> That I already knew.
> 
> ...


All the time. Have fun supervising!


----------



## Krok (Jul 9, 2016)

cheeks said:


> I should have clarified this in the original post. This is for my own shower.


One thing that happens here a lot is HOs lie (gasp!) and ask for help on a project for their customer/client or it's for their own unit. That's the bad part of things, but this can be avoided with familarity. The one post wonders that chime in here with a "how to" question are a huge red flag.

You don't know what you're doing and didn't put in any effort to learn it before, so it's pretty hard for anyone that's spent time/money/effort into learning and getting better at it to respect that. That's the way the ball rolls.

Spend ten bucks and get one of those how to tile books, read it and do it. Then read directions and you'll be OK.


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been setting tile since I was 14 and I'm still educating myself with newer products. I take my job Serious and have 26 years experience with tile products. So I understand the frustration of a homeowner wanting to tile something themselves with the help of a forum. That being said the guy just asked a simple question. There is no need to get defensive and attack his profession. A simple answer should suffice. Don't give tile installers a bad name on this forum by acting like a jerk. If the post isn't for you just ignore it and move on with your life.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Why did you redgard denshield?
> 
> You use modified mortar over a topical membrane.
> I would suggest hiring a tile setter, tiling isn't easy and most people cannot do it the correct way.





Tile-guy said:


> I've been setting tile since I was 14 and I'm still educating myself with newer products. I take my job Serious and have 26 years experience with tile products. So I understand the frustration of a homeowner wanting to tile something themselves with the help of a forum. That being said the guy just asked a simple question. There is no need to get defensive and attack his profession. A simple answer should suffice. Don't give tile installers a bad name on this forum by acting like a jerk. If the post isn't for you just ignore it and move on with your life.


I didn't attack anyone or their profession. I gave a simple answer and then added my honest opinion that if you have never tiled before hiring a professional to do it and use that to learn, isn't at attack, nor does it give any tile setter a bad name.

I did respond to Mike saying he should have no problem setting tile because he was a carpenter and did some light masonry, but I did not direct my response to the OP, but the guy who has no clue on gauging what it takes to set tile properly.

The OP then got his panties in a bunch and actually was the one that got defensive and attacked first.

If you don't like my response, just ignore it and move on with your life.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

I think the better thing would be to preface things first. Like I said in a earlier post. 

OP...."hi guys,im in the trades but tile is not my forte. I will be setting tile in my own house and have a question...."

From that we know it's not a HO, he wants to learn and possibility get some advice.
That approach would net some way different responses. 

Myself like others that set tile for a living, are fiercely protective of the trade.

Just my 2 cents...:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

When did the world become so full of thin skinned men? When I was in the Navy we ripped each other over wives/gfs, mothers, kids - nothing, and I mean nothing, was off limits. If you cried - it got worse. "Attacked" my trade...pfft - that's laughable. Put on your big boy panties and get a fvckin free education my friend. Every swinging dick on this board can attempt to "attack" my knowledge level and it wouldn't do anything but make me sharpen my keyboard 

I swear this society has gotten so damned soft it's pathetic. If you don't agree with someone or support them when they're wrong you're labeled a "hater" or you've "attacked" them. TNT was giving you good advice that you chose to take negatively - period. It wasn't what you wanted to hear so he's the unprofessional one... yeah, ok.

Post in an open forum and you open yourself up to criticism, disagreement, and clashing of personalities. Hell I think that's what makes it fun and keeps it honest. Come back and ask questions and you'd be damned surprised at the willingness around here to give away valuable knowledge that took a hell of a long time and a lot of hard knocks to acquire. Consider the above paying your dues. Or get butthurt and never return - I think you're a smart enough guy to figure out who that hurts the most.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> I swear this society has gotten so damned soft it's pathetic. If you don't agree with someone or support them when they're wrong you're labeled a "hater" or you've "attacked" them.


Stop IT:vs_cry::sad::vs_cry:


----------



## Chichihardcore (Mar 30, 2021)

cheeks said:


> Good day,
> 
> I will be picking up my ceramic wall and floor tiles today to begin my shower. I have installed Denshild board with two coats of redguard as waterproofing. My question is what thinset is required for installing tile over top of Redguard?
> 
> ...


Modified over redguard (unmodified over ditra - difference due to the fabric on redguard. It not on top of ditra)


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Chichihardcore said:


> Modified over redguard (unmodified over ditra - difference due to the fabric on redguard. It not on top of ditra)


All his tile fell off because you waited 5 years to post.


----------



## Chichihardcore (Mar 30, 2021)

avenge said:


> All his tile fell off because you waited 5 years to post.


Bwahahahsha! Funny! 

To be fair though, other people might search this as well.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Chichihardcore said:


> Modified over redguard (unmodified over ditra - difference due to the fabric on redguard. It not on top of ditra)


Actually, there's more to it than black & white. It's technically the tile that determines what you use. What happens after the tile is installed might change but if a membrane manufacturer says "unmodified" but the tile manufacturer says "modified", you should use what the tile manufacturer requires. You might have to wait 48 hours before grouting instead of 24 but that's on the installer to be educated about.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Angus!!!! How's it going?!


----------



## Chichihardcore (Mar 30, 2021)

angus242 said:


> Actually, there's more to it than black & white. It's technically the tile that determines what you use. What happens after the tile is installed might change but if a membrane manufacturer says "unmodified" but the tile manufacturer says "modified", you should use what the tile manufacturer requires. You might have to wait 48 hours before grouting instead of 24 but that's on the installer to be educated about.


Perhaps, but if you use the wrong thinset on these membranes, your tile WILL have issues, not adhering is one I have repaired numerous times due to the client choosing the wrong thinset for Ditra...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Chichihardcore said:


> Perhaps, but if you use the wrong thinset on these membranes, your tile WILL have issues, not adhering is one I have repaired numerous times due to the client choosing the wrong thinset for Ditra...


Disagree. I have used modified over Ditra for more than 10 years. No problems. Like I said, the tile is what determines what you use. _You might have to alter what you do after installing the tile_. Waiting 48 to 72 hours can do the trick. You can use rapid set. There are a host of things to do. Why is Schluter the _only_ manufacturer to require non-modified over a waterproof membrane?

If a client is choosing the thinset, there's a problem right there. Be smarter than the rules for a single material.


----------



## Chichihardcore (Mar 30, 2021)

angus242 said:


> Disagree. I have used modified over Ditra for more than 10 years. No problems. Like I said, the tile is what determines what you use. _You might have to alter what you do after installing the tile_. Waiting 48 to 72 hours can do the trick. You can use rapid set. There are a host of things to do. Why is Schluter the _only_ manufacturer to require non-modified over a waterproof membrane?
> 
> If a client is choosing the thinset, there's a problem right there. Be smarter than the rules for a single material.


I don't disagree with you, just sharing my experiences. The client chose the thinset when they had it done originally. I was hired to fix the problem, ie re-tile the space.

I think it is because of the fabric on others like redgard (read that on the brands site some time ago)...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

So it wasn't the materials, it was the original installer. Chances are if they screwed up, the thinset wouldn't have made a difference anyway. Face it, even if you use modified over Ditra, unless you don't have proper coverage, the thinset will still cure, it just takes longer. They either had improper coverage, didn't mix the thinset properly or used some kind of mastic hybrid.


----------



## nyCarpenter (Oct 6, 2021)

Evan1968 said:


> How, by any stretch of the imagination ,do his qualifications even possibly come close to make him proficient at setting tile??
> 
> I guess all those trips to Laticrete in Bethany I made was for the free food.
> 
> ...


Laticrete in Bethany, is that the place that teaches Calculus for the Tile setter. Grow up setting tile is not rocket science.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

You're replying to a reply from 4 years ago....


----------

